# Floor paint or covering for new workshop build



## dobson156 (5 Aug 2022)

I have nearly finished having my first real workshop finished being constructed.

The floor is a concrete slab which has then had a latex screed applied over the top (I am trying to find out from the builders what the specific product is, but it was subcontracted so this might be a hiding to nothing).

This all said, I am not certain this is a "final finish" suitable for brushing, mopping, and, of course, dropping tools and spilling tea onto.

I've done some googling and I just can find a concrete (no pun) answer to what I can finish this floor with. Some forums etc... are coming up saying I need a two part epoxy paint, but they all seem very expensive.

It doesn't need to be fancy just functional. If I can just seal it off whats already there then thats fine. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Droogs (5 Aug 2022)

I used left over 15mm bamboo click flooring and 2 layers of underlay. The difference is superb, warmer, quieter, so easy to brush up/hoover and also move things around even the bench to get things dropped off the back, I put felt pads on the bottom of the legs.


----------



## robgul (5 Aug 2022)

I had the same situation some years ago and painted the floor - don't remember the product(s) but it lasted well in a barn/workshop and was way less dusty than bare concrete. 

This might help Can You Paint A Screeded Floor? | UK Screeds Blog

BUT if you can afford it the "workshop vinyl tiles" that you can buy make a BIG difference to warmth and comfort on the feet (I have some interlocking "checkerplate" design tiles in my workshop)


----------



## Jameshow (5 Aug 2022)

Wickes have the foam interlocking tiles on off ATM. £14 for 6 2x2ft tiles. Might be a possibility?


----------



## robgul (5 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Wickes have the foam interlocking tiles on off ATM. £14 for 6 2x2ft tiles. Might be a possibility?



. . . not very durable DAHIK


----------



## Lorenzl (5 Aug 2022)

I used two pack epoxy and it worked well even with the car rolling over it. I didn't use an etcher as the floor was only a couple of years old. A neighbour used a floor paint and the car tyres pulled it off when they were warm.

I put down second hand carpet tiles on the areas I would stand to help with the cold and fatigue of standing on concrete.

In my new workshop the floor is very oily with a couple of inspection pits and I was going to put down a floating floor. @Droogs idea sounds good but I will need to see how level the floor is.


----------



## meb4uk (6 Aug 2022)

I used dynamat it’s a interlocking tile but way more industrial than the stuff you get from b&q and alike.

Been down about 3 years now and so far very pleased with it. It’s hard vinyl by appearance softer than concrete under foot and easier on the odd tool that drops off a bench. Sweeps up well and has been resistant to a few bits of epoxy that have dropped on it from various projects. Wasn’t the cheapest option by a long shot but if I ever decide to move then I can take it up and bring it with me if I want to.

Table saw and planer don’t leave dents on it and whee around just fine even if left in same spot for extended period of time.

Worth looking at if you have the budget to stretch to it


----------



## sheldon_1 (6 Aug 2022)

dobson156 said:


> I have nearly finished having my first real workshop finished being constructed.
> 
> The floor is a concrete slab which has then had a latex screed applied over the top (I am trying to find out from the builders what the specific product is, but it was subcontracted so this might be a hiding to nothing).
> 
> ...


Good morning 
Having spent 30 years in commercial flooring I can tell you that a latex screed is merely a means to smoothing out an uneven floor in preparation for a floor covering. It is important that the screeded surface is not contaminated and a suitable floor covering is applied asap. I would advise NOT to use paint unless you are happy to re apply it from time to time. My advice is to install a non slip vinyl floor covering stuck down all over. I did the same some 20 years ago and it is as good now as it was when I fitted it


----------



## mbartlett99 (6 Aug 2022)

I used grey one pack - could've been from Wickes - 12 years ago over a latex screed and its still absolutely fine.


----------



## Ollie78 (6 Aug 2022)

One of the cheapest ways is rubber flooring on a roll, the cheap 3mm stuff from ebay. 
My floor is painted chipboard ( Layland frigate grey from screwfix ) but I put the rubber flooring in front of the machines.
It doesn't like heavy stuff being rolled over it though. 

You might think about heavy duty vinyl, I think it's called lvt. They are remarkably hard wearing it's often used as shop flooring.

Ollie


----------

